# feeding



## jsmith (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey guys.

just wondering who feeds of tongs and do other peoples just leave it in the enclosure?



Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghillies (Jun 5, 2016)

My Woma and Water both take from tongs, my Woma's first feed in my care I ended up leaving it in the tub as she wouldn't take from the tongs but since then always with tongs.


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2016)

I had to leave the first couple in the enclosure when I first got my little Bredli but since then she gets fed in aseparate tub and grabs them from the tongs...well surgical forceps because that's what I had laying around


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 5, 2016)

I often feed some by hand.....only the ones I trust though 
I only leave food in the enclosure if Im stuck for time or if it's a particularly finiky feeder.


----------



## jsmith (Jun 5, 2016)

yeh my stimsons has been a bit weord over the last few weeks with eating. he is only about 7 months old was taking it off the tongs when he was a bit snappy. now he is really realxed and not much seems to phase him. i have just put him in a smaller container in his enclosure with the mouse see if anything happens 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 6, 2016)

all our snakes are tong fed,one warm pink thing might be mistaken for another warm pink thing sure some have fur but we all know snakes haven't got real good vision


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 7, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> all our snakes are tong fed,one warm pink thing might be mistaken for another warm pink thing sure some have fur but we all know snakes haven't got real good vision



A few things come to mind here... it's probably wise to use tongs when handling any warm pink things, furred or not

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 7, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> A few things come to mind here... it's probably wise to use tongs when handling any warm pink things, furred or not
> 
> Jamie



Gold!


----------



## Tinky (Jun 7, 2016)

My guys will only eat if they strike with tongs. Any rodents left in their enclosure are ignored, (and I really hate wasting rats).


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry Tinky, can't help myself... but the mental picture of your snake striking with tongs has really put a smile on my face ! Have they tried chopsticks?

Jamie


----------



## Tinky (Jun 7, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Sorry Tinky, can't help myself... but the mental picture of your snake striking with tongs has really put a smile on my face ! Have they tried chopsticks?
> 
> Jamie




They suck at using chopsticks. Think you need one of those Asian snakes for that.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 7, 2016)

Tinky said:


> They suck at using chopsticks. Think you need one of those Asian snakes for that.



You could be right - I've seen Asian House Geckos using chopsticks to pick moths off the windows here at night!

Jamie


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 7, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Gold!



Oh really? I should be using the BBQ tongs then if thats the case.


----------



## Dustproof (Jun 7, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> You could be right - I've seen Asian House Geckos using chopsticks to pick moths off the windows here at night!
> 
> Jamie



I have seen one snatch a fly out of mid air Mr Miyagi style with chopsticks
:lol:


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 8, 2016)

Dustproof said:


> I have seen one snatch a fly out of mid air Mr Miyagi style with chopsticks
> :lol:



They keep us awake at night with all that clicketty-clicking against the glass...

Jamie


----------



## Tinky (Jun 8, 2016)

Use a Hook to get your snake out, they all said.

Well let me tell you that using a crochet hook on my bredli did not end well.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 8, 2016)

For real? It would have had nothing to hang on to. Not to mention that those hooks are quite sharp. Whats wrong with using a modified plastic coat hanger?


----------

